# Minn Kota Edge vs. MotorGuide X3



## Jezreel (Apr 21, 2017)

Trying to finish up my tracker Topper 1542 build. I have an opportunity to get a Take-Off MotorGuide X3 at Cabelas for a good price. I look at the reviews of the MK Edge and the MG X3 and each has its own negative reviews, with MG having a few more. 

I am to totally new in the boat owning game, so I have no experience or knowledge about this stuff. All things being equal, are these two brands similar in quality? 

Also, do you see any reason not to buy one of the take-offs that they have at cabelas? It was installed on one of their boats, and a customer wanted to upgrade. 

Also, which foot pedal is easier to get used to? That certainly would influence my decision. I have read some reviews about the MG foot pedal that are not very good.

Talk to me about high-end bicycles, golf equipment or guns, and I can hold my own, but I am trying to get good advice before spending a lot of money. I just don't know about this boating stuff.

Thanks! ! !


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 22, 2017)

Having owned both, I'm a Minn-kota fan. Much quieter, just seem smoother.


----------



## Jezreel (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome... thanks. I'm leaning toward Minn Kota.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 22, 2017)

I have owned both MG and MK. My opinion based on my experience is Minn Kota is much better built all around. Motor, controls, and mount all seem higher quality than Motorguide.


----------

